
How to Sort a List in Python - aogl
https://ao.gl/how-to-sort-a-list-in-python/
======
dalke
Python has a sorting HOWTO at
[https://docs.python.org/3/howto/sorting.html](https://docs.python.org/3/howto/sorting.html)
. I was the original author, back in around 1998 or so. This new article
covers a subset of that HOWTO.

------
babu_bhaiya
What is the time complexity? O(n log n) most probably. And what actual sort
does it use? Quick sort or merge sort or any other?

~~~
dalke
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timsort](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timsort)

> In the worst case, Timsort takes O(n logn) comparisons to sort an array of n
> elements. In the best case, which occurs when the input is already sorted,
> it runs in linear time, meaning that it is an adaptive sorting algorithm.

